# Brazilian Keratin Treatment



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Brazilian Keratin Treatment with a havanese who has a thick, heavy coat to make it more manageable?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The shampoo? I use it on myself. And, yes, I have super thick straight hair. It does seems to make my hair smoother and silkier.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

They make a "treatment" - as it was described to me, you use a clarifying shampoo, then paint on the keratin treatment, let it dry I guess - then use a flat iron to seal it, and then it's supposed to help tone down the hair for a month or so.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

it is banned in many countries (most recently in Canada) because of the formalehyde in it. I would never use it on my dog.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

never heard of it ... doesn't sounds like something I would use on myself, let alone my hav..


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't know anything about it other than a hair dresser friend thought I should try it.... formaldehyde is NOT something I want near a dog! Oh, well.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I have been using Organix Keratin Therapy (NO formaldehyde & sulfate free) on my girl in full coat for a month now and I could not be happier. It is blend of coconut oils, keratin proteins, avocado oil and cocoa butter. This stuff truly has been life changing for me in terms of grooming! Starla used to take anywhere from 3-4 + hours to fully groom. An average of an hour & half alone just to wash her! Now total groom time is a little over 2 hours! It used to take me just that long to dry or wash her =/ Ever since her coat started blowing/changing her coat has been a nightmare till now. She rarely matts anymore even when I go several days without brushing her. Also, Starla used to have dry flaky skin and this has knocked out the flakes! I used to have to use a medicated sulfur shampoo to get rid of them.

With this stuff you won't need to use a flat iron. It also doesn't straighten the hair anymore than when you blow dry it which is important for the breed. I use a clarifying treatment every 3rd bath. I use #1 All Systems Product Stabilizer. Shampoo first and rinse. Then add an ounce of the Product Stabilizer to a portable pet tub or plastic container and fill it half way up and pour it over the coat for maybe 5 minutes. An added bonus is that it helps get rid of saliva and urine stains. Starla chews her feet and it drastically lightened them. On the bottle it says a minute but I have found that diluting it more than they suggest and continually pouring over the coat works better.

I also do not rinse the conditioner out. I apply it to her coat and fill the portable tub up with water and pour it over the coat for a few mins.

Here's the tub I use but unfortunately they don't sell it anymore.. 
http://karolskrafts.blogspot.com/2010/08/pet-products-by-martha-stewart.html

This is close:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pet-Gear-Do...ultDomain_0&hash=item5894ef9efc#ht_4072wt_906

I use the shampoo + conditioner + anti breakage serum & shimmering keratin oil
http://www.organixhair.com/category-title/24

Ulta has a 20% in store coupon for this week that you can print off this website!

Also, if your dog is blowing coat I suggest the Chris Christensen #013 Cat Carding Comb. What it does is removes the hairs that matt at the base of the root that other combs miss and slides them out without damaging the ends of the hair as most combs you will have to flick it up to get the hair out.

Hope this helps!


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Wonderful - thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

That's the shampoo I use on my hair. I got it at BJs.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

My friend tried the Organix Keratin Therapy - she says THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! She says it only took about 45 minutes to dry him out <G> Also, he was MUCH easier to comb out. I saw him a day or so afterwards - nice soft coat, it felt terrific. Thanks again!!!!!


----------

